# Bentleys as Ubers in Chicago



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AvengerMike (Apr 11, 2018)

I guess I would get an automatic one star for my Dodge after they rode in that. lol


----------



## DARYLZ (Apr 15, 2018)

May be a bored rich man or a limo only for lux rides


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

DARYLZ said:


> May be a bored rich man or a limo only for lux rides


Basic oil change brakes and tires cost makes it a very bad idea.

Besides that, people will start questioning why those cars are so expensive, and the owners will feel irritated their babies are not fully appreciated.


----------



## DARYLZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes, I mean, you should feel lucky to hop onto a lux car you might never afford instead of asking them why. They can flush 24k gold in toilet bowl away and that none of your business.


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

jocker12 said:


>


Next time ask first before you take pictures of my uber fleet.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Some people need a write off


----------

